# More Homepage Updates!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks to your comments and suggestions I have gone ahead and made a few changes to our HOME PAGE

First thing I added was the FORUM JUMP, which allows you to jump to specific forums directly from the home page. This forum jump is slightly different then the one used throughout the board as it is hard coded, meaning it does not pull the the forums list from the database. I did this to keep our homepage fast and to conserve resources on our server.

While I have gone through and tested everything, you might notice something strange that I did not, so if you see anything strange please let me know. 

The second thing added was a link to the DBSTalk.COM Weather Forecast this will allow you to check your current conditions plus see the next 5 days forecasts as well.

We build DBSTalk.COM / Satellite Talk.COM for YOU, so thank you for all your comments and suggestions! We hope you enjoy these two additions.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thank you, thank you. It's like Chanukka, Kwanzaa and Colonoscopy Day all rolled up into one!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm sure that I speak for many DBS Talkers when I say keep up the good work.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

All the work is greatly appreciated.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Scott. Looks great so far!

See ya
Tony


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

I really like the new look...plus i like how fast the page loads.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Nice having the forum jump. Could you set it so that when you click Go without having selected a forum it takes you to index.php instead of a "do over" screen? Like deer and headlights I keep getting drawn to the Go button instead of the link next to it.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Boba,

Your wish is my command.

It now works like that due to your request.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Thanks, now it's simple enough even for me!  

BTW, just to head off any possible confusion, Boba is a regular guest contributor.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The home page forum jump for Programming and TV Talk instead took me to DBS & A/V Polling Area.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

BobaBird, all fixed!

Thanks!


----------

